# Was this Bianchi FG lite a good buy?



## dclnmurray (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi All

Upgraded from an Avanti Corsa pro (1996 model  ) so is this a good buy? The bike is in fantastic condition and registers 7.4kg on my electronic scales. So be honest.

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220668230510&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Has had a record rear derailiuer installed. 
Also this is aussie price so factor in 30% more than a US purchase.

cheers

Dave


----------



## cph81 (Jun 3, 2010)

Did you win? 
Not bad for a FG lite.


----------



## dclnmurray (Sep 21, 2010)

Yes won the bid at that price.

thanks

Dave


----------

